# Forrest's New Exit Strategy for Fights...



## AceHBK (Sep 28, 2009)

_*Anytime I lose a fight, thats what Im doing from now on.theres nothing to say. Its not about talking. I thought this was a fighting sportit just gets old, people putting hopes and dreams on you, telling you they put money on you, Youre my kids idol. I dont want to hear that sh-t. Get Tom Brady on your kids wall. 
*_
http://sherdogblog.craveonline.com/blog/2009-09-28#20010


Sounds like someone is bitter about something.  I hope he was just having a bad day when he got interviewed.


----------



## K831 (Sep 28, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> _*&#8220;Anytime I lose a fight, that&#8217;s what I&#8217;m doing from now on&#8230;.there&#8217;s nothing to say. It&#8217;s not about talking. I thought this was a fighting sport&#8230;it just gets old, people putting hopes and dreams on you, telling you they put money on you, &#8216;You&#8217;re my kid&#8217;s idol.&#8217; I don&#8217;t want to hear that sh-t. Get Tom Brady on your kid&#8217;s wall.&#8221; *_
> 
> http://sherdogblog.craveonline.com/blog/2009-09-28#20010
> 
> ...


 
Myabe he was having a bad day, and I have always believed that "famous people" should appreciate their fans... within reason. 

However, I agree with what he said. You bet on an athlete and they lose, it&#8217;s pretty lame to say it to the guy, and people all across the world need to quite hanging their hopes and dreams on some famous person they have never met. 

I agree with him too on the post fight interviews, they are almost always stupid. "Talk us through what is happening here..." "Um, well, I am hitting him in the face, Joe"... "Right, and now it looks like you caught him with an overhand right, tell us about that..." "Well, I um, threw the right and caught him, Joe"

It's even worse for the loser. "So you just lost, how do you feel?"

Lol I prefer to hear a fighters thoughts when they aren&#8217;t exhausted and dazed.


----------



## prokarateshop (Sep 28, 2009)

I do agree that we need to find new roles models for our children


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Sep 28, 2009)

That was a really tough fight for Forrest. He's one of my favorite mixed martial artists, so I say this with sadness...Anderson Silva completely outclassed him. And Silva did it in a very shaming way. Top that off with a disorienting knockout, and I'm not surprised that Forrest took off without an interview. Personally, I think that he knew if he stuck around for the post-fight re-cap he would break down and cry (like we ALL would), and who wants to do that in front of a bunch of fans?


----------



## K831 (Sep 28, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> That was a really tough fight for Forrest. He's one of my favorite mixed martial artists, so I say this with sadness...Anderson Silva completely outclassed him. And Silva did it in a very shaming way. Top that off with a disorienting knockout, and I'm not surprised that Forrest took off without an interview. Personally, I think that he knew if he stuck around for the post-fight re-cap he would break down and cry (like we ALL would), and who wants to do that in front of a bunch of fans?


 
I agree with everything you said (include Forrest being a fav) and he has always taken losses harder than a lot of guys.... and he has already cried once after a loss.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, as Dana White said, "Forrest's an emotional guy." I think that he has wrapped his self-identity up with being a fighter, especially in the period leading up to the Rampage fight. Now that he is on a downward trend it is hitting him hard. He's lost more than one fight because his head wasn't in the right place (the Jardine fight springs to mind).


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Oct 10, 2009)

prokarateshop said:


> I do agree that we need to find new roles models for our children



Or we need to teach them what attributes are worth admiring.  A lot of MMA fighters have excellent attributes........work ethic, tenacity, courage, desire.........and less than admirable attributes.  We need to teach our kids to respect people based on their good attributes, and identify the bad attributes and avoid them.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 10, 2009)

i take losing especially hard too, & the last thing i would want to do after a loss is stand there & talk about it.  in front of a bunch of people.  

jf


----------



## Marginal (Oct 10, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Sounds like someone is bitter about something.  I hope he was just having a bad day when he got interviewed.


He also said, "People telling me they admire me... I don't especially like myself, so I don't get why someone else would want to admire me." (Paraphrased a bit.)


----------

